# 7 letter name that ends in 'N'...?



## MamaBunny2

My boss brought it to my attention that not only do mine, my OH, son and daughter have seven letters in our names but they also all end with the letter N.

*Jyllian
Brandon
Brenden
Caitlyn*​
This may sound terribly obsessive but now I am wanting to continue that pattern with our expected baby :dohh:

We are going to find out what we are having (as far as I know so far) but have been discussing name possibilities, more so boy names than girls (OH is hoping for a boy and bc of that so am I).

Here's what I've found so far, ones I like in bold:


GIRLS
Addison, Addisyn
Addilyn
Addison
Allison
Krystyn, Kristen
Madisyn, Madison, Madyson
Braylyn
Jocelyn
Emerson
Madelyn
Lillian
Carolyn 

BOYS
(hoping to use Joseph as middle, after my late father)
Bastian
Braeden, Braiden, Brayden
Braxton
*Cameron*, Kameron
Carlton
Clayton
Clifton
Coleman
Clinton
Deshawn
*Donovan*
Germain
Jackson
Jamison
Keshawn
Keshaun
Matthew
Lincoln
Quentin, Quinton
Sampson
Sherman
Steffan
*Tristan*, Tristin
Winston
Stephen​


----------



## SarahP13

A few more ideas-

Meaghan,/Meghann, Evelynn, Britton, Shannon, Ashlynn, Roselyn, Kathryn, Jillian/Gillian, Marilyn

Ellison, Grayson, Trenton

My favourites are Emerson and Meaghan for a girl and Tristan, Trenton and Sampson for a boy. Although I think Cameron is a nice mix of your DD and DS's names. Not a big fan of names with a double 'n' at the name, looks a bit odd but that's just me!


----------



## marielou11

Sorry if I repeat any that you already have!

Allison
Aniston
Bronwyn
Madelyn
Ellison
Kristen 
Kirsten
Lillian
Saffron
Jocelyn
Mairwen
Britton
Rosalyn

Lachlan
Tristan
Greyson
Ellison
Auberon
Bastien/Bastian
Carlson
Clayton
Emerson
Donovan
Jameson
Lincolnn
Quentin
Stellan
Brennan
Caspian
Griffin
Stephen
Finnian


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome ladies! I'll have to look through and update the list I sent to my OH :thumbup:


----------



## george83

My two boys and their 3 cousins on my side all have 4 letters in their names and this time round I wanted to keep it the same but the boys name we've chosen is longer so I'm starting to feel bad about breaking the tradition! 

I really like Tristan or donovan for a boy and madison for a girl


----------



## wannabemomy37

A lot of my favorite names end with N (not all 7 letters) but I can't use them because of surname!!!
Some ideas:

Emersyn/Emerson
Airalyn (air.uh.lyn)
Cheyann 
Kaelynn 

Jackson 
Westlen 
Preston
Kaiyden


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cute names! I kind of like that my OCD narrows choices down as opposed to just anything. Ultimately I want my OH to be happy with the name as well. He was stuck on Gionni as the boy name but since mentioning the criteria I'd prefer he's seemed to open up to other names. He's Sicilian from his mom's side and I guess it's a form of John, his maternal grandfather's name... who is very much alive might I add. My boss says dead father trumps living grandfather :thumbup:


----------



## hopeandpray

I like: 
Lillian
Carolyn 
Stephen


----------



## RubyRainbows

Options that I really like:

Jocelyn
Addisyn
Emersyn
Madelyn

Cameron
Preston
Tristan
Lachlan
Greyson


----------



## ellahopesky

from your lists i like madison and lincoln the best x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Girls:
Mariann 
Carolyn 


Boys:
Stephan
Florian 
Carlton


----------



## MamaBunny2

Thank you ladies for all the suggestions and opinions!


----------

